# Thought some of you might like to have a look at these...Look 596 and 576



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

I wasn't supposed to say anything but now that someone leaked em, its fair play
The new Tri/TT/Pursuit bikes from Look....

Look 596



















Look 576










I didn't see any other pics and just one mention by Chas, so if they are already up somewhere let me know


----------



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewgallery.asp?idCat=Look 2009 Preview/


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

thats friggin HOT. Just burned my screen!


----------

